# Does the outboard get in the way of sidescan?



## BernieP (Jun 14, 2020)

I have a 14ft Polarcraft and just ordered a Lowrance Elite9ti2 with a 3 in 1 transducer. 
I was wondering if people have problems with the sidescan being obstructed by the outboard or trolling motor. 
Looks like its going to stick out quite a ways from the back of the boat and the lower unit would interfere with the signal.
In a search I did find one mention that the left side scan part is at the front of the transducer so you should mount it to the right of the motor to avoid this but it was for a hummingbird transducer I think and I cant even find that page back again. 

Anyone have experience mounting these things on small boats?


----------



## MrGiggles (Jun 14, 2020)

BernieP said:


> I have a 14ft Polarcraft and just ordered a Lowrance Elite9ti2 with a 3 in 1 transducer.
> I was wondering if people have problems with the sidescan being obstructed by the outboard or trolling motor.
> Looks like its going to stick out quite a ways from the back of the boat and the lower unit would interfere with the signal.
> In a search I did find one mention that the left side scan part is at the front of the transducer so you should mount it to the right of the motor to avoid this but it was for a hummingbird transducer I think and I cant even find that page back again.
> ...



I have seen that a lot of places recommended putting it as close to the middle of the boat as you can, but I recently moved mine over the far corner of the transom, and it works much better. You will have to take into consideration that your image will now be slightly offset, but it's not a big deal.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 14, 2020)

I was kind of curious why this kind of info wouldn't be part of the Lowrance install manual. It is odd that Lawrence provides guidelines only for jack-plate or stepped transom mounts (assuming I"m looking at the right transducer). I think I would call Lowrance.


----------



## NautiBuoys (Jun 14, 2020)

Not for my Garmin 73SV. Instructions do say to mount at least a foot from the down turning side on the prop (I.e., if the prop turns to the right, make sure the transducer is to the right, at least 12” away, from the prop). It is pretty amazing; it’s almost like a TV under water.


----------



## BernieP (Jun 14, 2020)

MrGiggles said:


> I have seen that a lot of places recommended putting it as close to the middle of the boat as you can, but I recently moved mine over the far corner of the transom, and it works much better. You will have to take into consideration that your image will now be slightly offset, but it's not a big deal.


Thanks.. Yeah I doubt I'm going to be like wow the sidescan said it was 23 feet and it was actually 25 feet. lol



LDUBS said:


> I was kind of curious why this kind of info wouldn't be part of the Lowrance install manual. It is odd that Lawrence provides guidelines only for jack-plate or stepped transom mounts (assuming I"m looking at the right transducer). I think I would call Lowrance.



Yeah that's all I can find too. 




NautiBuoys said:


> Not for my Garmin 73SV. Instructions do say to mount at least a foot from the down turning side on the prop (I.e., if the prop turns to the right, make sure the transducer is to the right, at least 12” away, from the prop). It is pretty amazing; it’s almost like a TV under water.



Thanks good info. Its going on there one way or another I'd just like to get it right the first time.


----------



## eeshaw (Jun 14, 2020)

Everything I've read about the transducers state to keep them away from turbulence, i.e, the propeller. It's also my understanding that they should set level in the water with the boat at rest. From what little I've seen they can also be set to read while cruising with the correct adjustments.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 14, 2020)

NautiBuoys said:


> Not for my Garmin 73SV. Instructions do say to mount at least a foot from the down turning side on the prop (I.e., if the prop turns to the right, make sure the transducer is to the right, at least 12” away, from the prop). It is pretty amazing; it’s almost like a TV under water.



Same for my Hummingbird tranducer and I think the HB side imaging transducers too.


----------



## Wallyc (Jun 14, 2020)

Please take this with a grain of salt as I run birds not Lowrance however it’s all the same for the most part. I’m running a helix 9 g3n si. It has a looong transducer.
I run mostly electric only and horsepower restricted lakes. What I did so I don’t have to worry about trimming my motor or transom troller up I run two si ducers with a splitter. One port one starboard . I’m sure Lowrance can do the same thing. I’m sure it’s not the cheapest answer but it works.


----------



## BernieP (Jun 15, 2020)

Wallyc said:


> Please take this with a grain of salt as I run birds not Lowrance however it’s all the same for the most part. I’m running a helix 9 g3n si. It has a looong transducer.
> I run mostly electric only and horsepower restricted lakes. What I did so I don’t have to worry about trimming my motor or transom troller up I run two si ducers with a splitter. One port one starboard . I’m sure Lowrance can do the same thing. I’m sure it’s not the cheapest answer but it works.



That might be an option but I already splurged on this unit in the firs place. Was hoping to get by with the one it comes with.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 15, 2020)

Get a TH marine transom riser/jack plate...it's about $100 and it sets the motor back far enough that it shouldn't interfere with the transducer.


----------



## Wallyc (Jun 15, 2020)

onthewater102 said:


> Get a TH marine transom riser/jack plate...it's about $100 and it sets the motor back far enough that it shouldn't interfere with the transducer.


I tried that too . Not enough to clear


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 15, 2020)

Sorry - I use humminbirds, a similar amount of offset was enough for theirs...you could always make a riser from 1/4" 3x4 angled 6061 aluminum from www.onlinemetals.com. Should get you 6" of setback assembled correctly. All you'd need to work with it would be a drill to allow you to get hardware in there to mate the two 'L' sections end to end together.


----------



## BernieP (Aug 3, 2020)

Finally got the unit and tied it out for just a bit. The outboard does indeed get in the way of the side scan. I have seen where people have mounted the transducer under the boat and just take their chances with damaging it. I'm not using side scan very much mainly becasue I don't know what I'm looking at :LOL2: So for right now I'll just leave it be and maybe just set it to right side only.


----------



## MrGiggles (Aug 4, 2020)

BernieP said:


> Finally got the unit and tied it out for just a bit. The outboard does indeed get in the way of the side scan. I have seen where people have mounted the transducer under the boat and just take their chances with damaging it. I'm not using side scan very much mainly becasue I don't know what I'm looking at :LOL2: So for right now I'll just leave it be and maybe just set it to right side only.



Sometimes moving it to the far corner of the transom will allow the cone angle to clear the outboard. Depends on the width of the boat.

They recommend as close to the middle as possible, but I've gotten far better images with it on the outside corner, and it even shows depth at speed now, which it never did before.


----------



## wmk0002 (Aug 4, 2020)

How much of an issue is it causing? Mine has never really messed up the image, just shows a little propwash looking trail on the left side of the side scan in the top portion of the


----------



## BernieP (Aug 22, 2020)

wmk0002 said:


> How much of an issue is it causing? Mine has never really messed up the image, just shows a little propwash looking trail on the left side of the side scan in the top portion of the



Its a pretty big band on the left side... I havent gone by structure on each side to compare them. Life is very busy right now and I havent had time to get it out.


----------

